# Peas with Rosemary and Pine Nuts



## kansasgirl (Nov 17, 2004)

I think that peas never get enough credit.  Let's help them out!

Peas with Rosemary and Pine Nuts
2 tb Unsalted butter 
2 tb Fresh rosemary, minced 
1 c Pine nuts 
4  Green onions
16 oz Frozen petite peas, slightly thawed
OR
16 oz Fresh peas 
1 ts Sugar 
Salt & pepper to taste 

1.Melt butter in a large skillet over medium heat. Saute pine nuts until golden and toasted. 
2.Add green onions and saute 2 minutes. Add peas, rosemary and sugar to skillet and continue to cook until heated through. Season with salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 18, 2004)

I agree with you, kansasgirl.  This recipe sounds great!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 23, 2004)

oh boy - I was looking for a "simple" veggie - and I just found it!!!!  Thanks kansasgirl!!!!  You have posted some awesome recipes!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 29, 2004)

This was THE best kansasgirl - I had to print the recipe out for several people.  Everyone loved it and I'm so glad I ran across this.  It was simple and soooooooooo flavorful!!!!  I ended up not reheating it and it was still good at room temp.  Even the pea haters loved it!!

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## kansasgirl (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh yeah - I love good reports for my recipes.  I made a herbed celery and apple saute that was a HUGE hit!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 29, 2004)

OK - I need that one too!!!!!!!!!!  Sounds like another winner!!!!   8)


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 21, 2004)

kansasgirl, this sounds like a wonderful way to do peas.  I love them and this sounds great with rosemary.  Gonna try it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 22, 2004)

You will LOVE them!!!!!!!  Can't tell you enough how good they are!!


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 22, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> You will LOVE them!!!!!!!  Can't tell you enough how good they are!!



Yeap, reminds me of a cute little ditty I used to say when I was a kid:

I always eat my peas with honey
I have done it all  my life
It makes the peas taste funny
But it keeps them on the knife

No clue where I got this, just came to mind talking about peas.


----------



## lulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Was just directed here, and it looks great, so I'm going to bump it for the benefit of others too!


----------



## Loprraine (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, love peas!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Lulu thanks for bumping this up!!  Sounds like a super yummy recipe, and we find FRESH peas here at the market... this will be really, really good!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 25, 2007)

As I have said before - this is an awesome recipe!


----------



## Tartine (May 2, 2007)

Never thought of pine nuts and peas in the same recipe... I've got to try this! And I have fresh rosemary on the balcony!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

Anybody who's made this, could you telll me if dried rosemary would be alright or if that would be a crime. it's just that we usually don't have fresh rosemary around except for in the summer (we grow it fresh then).
thx!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (May 6, 2007)

Ok, I made this for dinner tonight (using dried rosemary that i attempted to rehidreat by puting in warm water) and it is soo good!! even myself who is not a huge fan of peas went back for seconds!

Thx for the recipe!!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 6, 2007)

I make this every Thanksgiving and sometimes on Easter - and other times when I want a really special veggie!  Yes, I was just discussing this very recipe TODAY in another thread and I said that even pea haters love these!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so glad you found this recipe - it really is one of my favorite finds here!

I really don't think you would need to rehydrate - I think just cooking in the butter would be just fine - I think anyway!


----------



## Rom (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks for the recipe!
ok this might be a really stupid question..but regarding the sugar in the recipe.

Is it to sweeten anything or to do something else? I want to make this recipe but my bf HATES sweet stuff in a meal unless its dessert anything with a slight sweet hint (even corn on the cob which i managed to get him to try last again with butter and pepper on it)


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Aug 27, 2007)

This sounds like a simply beautiful recipe.

Peas are a fantastic ingredient that is very often overlooked, people tend to just boil them or whatever and serve them as an afterthought.  When done properly, they can easily become the highlight of the plate.


I will try making this later this week.  Thanks!


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 27, 2007)

I am not a cooked pea fan.. they are great raw!

However, in keeping with my Try New Things mantra,
I am gonna make these soon.

Pea pea pod pod pod


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 27, 2007)

Rom said:


> thanks for the recipe!
> ok this might be a really stupid question..but regarding the sugar in the recipe.
> 
> Is it to sweeten anything or to do something else? I want to make this recipe but my bf HATES sweet stuff in a meal unless its dessert anything with a slight sweet hint (even corn on the cob which i managed to get him to try last again with butter and pepper on it)



Rom - just like salt, sugar also brings out flavors.  This is not a sweet dish by any stretch.  I always make it according to the recipe and have not found the dish sweet in any way.

BrazenAmatuer - you will  not be disappointed!  

GrillingFool - the beauty of this dish is you could put in the final ingredients (minus the peas) to get them cooking so the rosemary won't be "woody".  At the last minute add your fresh peas and briefly cook.  You've got your peas cooked, which might be just the ticket for you.  If I EVER find fresh peas I will make this and try it like this.


----------



## Rom (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for that kitcheknelf!!


----------



## holbear (Sep 18, 2007)

This sounds great!  Thanks!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2007)

Just have to bring this to the top again - it's wonderful and is now on my grocery list!


----------

